# DNR Wildlife Biologist Al Stewart Honored by MSU



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
Oct. 23, 2008 

CONTACT: Mike Bailey 517-373-1263 or Mary Dettloff 57-335-3014

DNR Biologist Honored by Michigan State University

Department of Natural Resources Wildlife Biologist Al Stewart recently was honored by Michigan State University with its Distinguished Alumni Service Award.

A 1976 MSU graduate, Stewart was honored for meritorious public service, as well as continued volunteer service to the university.

"It is great that the MSU Alumni Association chose to honor Al in this way," said DNR Wildlife Division Chief Russ Mason. "His professionalism is exemplary, and his encouragement of youth activities in the outdoors through mentoring embodies his dedication to people and the resource. We are proud to have Al on our team."

Stewart began working in natural resources while he was still an MSU student and has held various positions with the DNR during his career. He currently is the upland game bird specialist working for the Wildlife Division out of the Lansing office. Stewart has planned and chaired several professional conventions, helped teach wildlife management at MSU and recently returned from South Africa where he led a study abroad session for MSU students and consulted with government officials on upland game bird management.

The DNR is proud to have Al leading the conservation and management of upland game birds in Michigan, Mason added.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------

